# Where have you been to?



## Mortimer (Sep 20, 2017)

I was in Italy, Austria, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Czechia, Hungary, Bosnia. In some of them I only was a very brief time driving through with car, or was there back as a small child.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2017)

Every country in the Mediterranean, much of the east coast of S. America, and several countries in the Red Sea, as well as the Persian Gulf.  Then, there is the Virgin Islands, Cuba, and Puerto Rico.

Also have been to every state in the US, with the exception of Alaska.


----------



## emilynghiem (Sep 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I was in Italy, Austria, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Czechia, Hungary, Bosnia. In some of them I only was a very brief time driving through with car, or was there back as a small child.



Where have I been? In the last few weeks,
I've been in line at FEMA several times, and still don't know where I am, or if I'm even on the same planet or right universe. 

Totally lost and confused, told different instructions each time I go. I thought I got lost with a GPS, this FEMA stuff tops that!

Last time I evacuated after RITA I got PTSD just from the botched evacuation that took a whole day.

This time I just haven't had any sign of getting anywhere so I have no roadmap or benchmarks to show any progress.

Wherever I've gone, I'm not sure I'm coming back from this trip that just keeps going with no sign of getting to any destination at all!


----------



## G.T. (Sep 20, 2017)

i have been to the 1400s...this was my 1st jump


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2017)

I've been clear across the state!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I was in Italy, Austria, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Czechia, Hungary, Bosnia. In some of them I only was a very brief time driving through with car, or was there back as a small child.



I've been to 54 countries. I've been around southern Africa, South America, Canada, most of Europe, a few places in the Far East. Been on trips to a couple of countries in Northern Africa too.

I'm thinking the next trip might be India. I've been to New Delhi airport, (one of those countries I've never technically entered, like Ethiopia and Dubai) once but never actually managed to go to the country. Last year I looked at flights and they were super cheap, because of the currency problems, I'll have to check them out this year, and get the visa.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I was in Italy, Austria, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Czechia, Hungary, Bosnia. In some of them I only was a very brief time driving through with car, or was there back as a small child.


Spain, Italy, Greece, Yugoslavia (before it broke up), Israel, Oman, Diego Garcia, Philippines, Japan, US Virgin Islands, Bahamas, Canada, most states in USA, most provinces in Canada.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 20, 2017)

I've never been to Spain, but I kinda like their music. Say the ladies are insane there, and they sure know how to use it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 20, 2017)

I have been to 48 of 50 states.  I hope I never have to travel anywhere again.  I don't have a passport.  I work for an international company.  If I had a passport, I would be in London now at the home office.   I solved that by simply never getting a passport.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 20, 2017)

Lived in Mayberry for a spell.  Spent time in "Hooterville".  Went to a dance at Mt. Pilot.  Dated a girl from Petticoat Junction.  Visited a cousin in Bug Tussle.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 1, 2017)

Live in Russia.
Used to live in Kiev (Ukraine) before it got occupied.
Visited France (honeymoon in Paris and ...), Holland, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Denmark, Hungary, Poland, Moldova, Belorussia, Japan, Korea, China, Malaysia, Thailand, Cuba, Turkey.

This New Year holidays will spend in Hong Kong and Phuket (Thailand)...have just booked hotels and car for rent in Thailand.
Plan to visit North Korea this winter want to see how they live there and to try their alpine skiing tracks.
In summer plan to visit the USA. Will drive through the country.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I was in Italy, Austria, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia, Czechia, Hungary, Bosnia. In some of them I only was a very brief time driving through with car, or was there back as a small child.


A lot of the countries I have been to were at war or in the middle of a revolution, so my opinion of them is not high.  

I have been to most of the countries in Europe, and I was not impressed at all.   Although Northern Italy is great.  Southern Italy sucks.  But in Venice, St. Mark's square is worth a visit both in the daytime (for the pigeons) and in the evening (for the entertainment).

Paris was okay.

Ireland was the best.

The Caribbean is hit and miss.

The only experience most Americans have with poor countries is at specially isolated resorts which have no connection to the country they are in whatsoever except for the slave labor service staff who provide some color (literally).

I would like to see some parts of China before I die, but other than that I am thoroughly done with traveling.

The more I see of the rest of the world, the more I like America.


----------

